# Eldorados



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2012)

Pulled my Eldorados out this morning....
I like these Huffys. 
Lots of cleaning and tuning yet to do on the gold and blue but, classicfan1 Im trying to get in that elite Huffys club.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a turqoise (I think the books called it "Cool Turqoise"?) Eldorado rear rack that I'm currently cutting up. I'm cross breeding it with the rack from a '66 Huffy Fury. I'm cloning a Silver Jet rack...MUAHAHAHAHAHA!

If I can find a mate for the bike I'll make one instead. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2012)

before, during and after pics please...your imagination intrigues me and others I'm sure.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 24, 2012)

I have this Girls Eldorado. This is a pretty sweet ride. It always grabs peoples atention when my girlfriends ride it down the trail.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2012)

Older than mine...like the springef
What year?....late or mid 50s?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 24, 2012)

I am going to say late 50s. I bought this bike from the orginal owner. Who worked in the Rollfast factory in Little Falls NY. It was in ok shape when I got it from her. But now with a springer some new rubber and a good cleaning this is what we got.


----------

